#ubuntu-website 2008-10-27
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi qense
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-28
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi qense
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-29
<pips1> hi all
<pips1> where do I find newz2000 ?
<pips1> I mean, is he online in some other channel? :-)
<newz2000> hey pips1, just a min and I'll be able to talk
<pips1> newz2000: ah, good timing
<newz2000> hey pips1
<pips1> hi
<newz2000> I'm back, what's up?
<pips1> how is it going?
<newz2000> oh busy, fun, exciting, that type of stuff. :-)
<newz2000> and you?
<pips1> I'm organising someone from the edubuntu volunteers to help out with updating edubuntu.org for release tomorrow. Unfortuately, I busy with work all day tomorrow :-(
<pips1> looks like i found someone to help out
<newz2000> ok, cool
<pips1> his nick is nubae
<pips1> he has been volunteering lots of documentation for LTSP
<pips1> He can give RichEd a hand with publishing the release notes, etc. tomorrow
<newz2000> ok, my plan is that we'll update your include file so that the download page's links get updated automatically
<pips1> great
<pips1> if you keep the same name, you won't even need to login to drupal on our site
<newz2000> thats what I'll do then
<pips1> btw, I noticed a new user account in drupal with siteadmin rights.. this is news to me.. have you been in touch with anyone / know of someone new to look after the edubuntu.org site?
<pips1> his user name is 'tirion'
<newz2000> no, I don't know what that is
<newz2000> that is concerning
<pips1> perhaps this user is https://launchpad.net/~tirion
<pips1> hmm
<pips1> I'll ask RichEd, perhaps he knows.
<pips1> newz2000: meet Nubae
<pips1> Nubae: meet newz2000
<pips1> :-)
<Nubae> hi newz2000
<newz2000> hi Nubae, nice to meet you
<Nubae> same
<pips1> newz2000: Nubae has kindly agreed to help out for tomorrows release updates on edubuntu.org
<newz2000> cool. do you have everything you need to login to the site and get it updated?
<pips1> I'll talk him through it, but in case he needs some expert help, I just thought i'd introduce the two of you
<Nubae> ok, Im logged in to the edubuntu.org site
<pips1> Nubae: I just promoted you to siteadmin :-)
<newz2000> I'm happy to help
<Nubae> seems quite straight forward...
<pips1> right
<Nubae> so Ill create 2 new pages, one for download, another for release notes
<Nubae> right?
<Nubae> I guess I can copy the old ones and base them on that
<pips1> Nubae: I normally create a new page and prepare all html there, and then once everything is ready and the official release announcement mail on the mailing list is ready to go, I change the /Download alias to point to the new page (node)
<Nubae> ok, sounds good
<pips1> are you familiar with the 'path alias' settings screen in drupal?
<Nubae> link?
<pips1> '/admin/build/path'
<pips1> http://www.edubuntu.org/admin/build/path
<Nubae> ok got it
<pips1> it's number four in the list
<pips1> just change the node number to the new page node number
<Nubae> right, with u so far
<Nubae> release notes is just a new page right?
<Nubae> and I guess there is also news/release, or is that a link to releasenotes?
<pips1> release notes is just a new page, correct
<Nubae> ok news/releasenotes and realeasenotes seem to be different pages
<pips1> you will have to create a new alias with a url that will be part of the announcement mail... riched needs to tell you what that url is... it should be coordinated with the other sites ubuntu.com, kubuntu.org etc
<pips1> brb my son is unhappy
<Nubae> ok :-)
<pips1> Nubae: i'm back
<pips1> so RichEd will send you the release notes as plain text by email, and then you dress it up as html adding the links, etc.
<pips1> now, for the download page: you can really already get started on that. just copy over the current one and change the release number, etc
<Nubae> ok
<Nubae> gonna go eat and then I'll dive in
<pips1> Nubae: there is a section that has lots of links to download mirror sites.. this list is created by a script on the server that newz2000 wrote for us. newz2000 will update that script on the server so it will have the new release urls..
<Nubae> ok, and these urls will be where?
<Nubae> already linked in edubuntu.org?
<pips1> so basically, don't worry about the mirror links, they will appear as long as you keep the bit of  code that includes the script from newz2000.
<pips1> it starts with "<!-- BEGIN MIRROR LIST --> <?php ..."
<Nubae> ah ok, gotcha
<pips1> that will include all those links dynamically.
<pips1> Nubae: thanks a lot for helping out!
<Nubae> no probs...
<Nubae> I've been meaning to update some of the content anyway, thats the reason why I orginally got the editor account
<Nubae> lots of stuff talks of 5.10 and 6.10 ;-)
<pips1> great
<Nubae> till when is dapper supported?
<pips1> In case you want to get in touch with me: https://launchpad.net/~philipp.schroeder
<Nubae> ok bookmarked
<pips1> enjoy your meal! I'll try to get in touch tomorrow, as soon as i'm done with my work meetings, etc
<Nubae> ok
<pips1> see you!
<Nubae> see ya
<newz2000> for the record, dapper desktop is supported until June of next year, sever until June of 2011
<Nubae> thanks newz2000
<newz2000> my pleasure! tty tomorrow
<qense> hello
<Turl> hi all
<newz2000> hi Turl, thanks for being willing to help with the javascript. If you succeed you'll be the hero for release day. :-)
 * newz2000 will be back soon
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-30
 * Turl "fixed" the JS-animations bug
<Turl> btw, are you canonical employees?
<newz2000> Turl: you fixed it?
<newz2000> yes, I am a canonical employee
<Turl> newz2000, read all what I wrote to you :p
<newz2000> reading now
<Turl> ok ;)
<newz2000> on your computer what does the 7fps look good?
<Turl> it'sway faster
<Turl> I have to leave
<Turl> see you tomorrow
<Turl> hope you can release it ;)
<newz2000> thank you so much, I will play with it
 * newz2000 has hope!
<newz2000> I can't believe it, he figured out the solution!!!!
<boredandblogging> is someone swapping out the countdown image?
<pufuwozu> newz2000: do you still have that animation problem?
<Mirv> if you need (/can use) I can eg. collect all to-be-fixed strings (those utf-8 problems with some languages, though not mine) and all offered Search button translations to a pastebin page
<newz2000> boredandblogging: yikes! I'll correct that
<thorwil> newz2000: whoa, ineterest is heating up. 770 views from the countdown page to my blog already today. where 100 views total was normal and maybe 400 total since the banners are up :)
<newz2000> yeah, release day is insane
<thorwil> hope everything is working alright for you :)
<newz2000> good so far
<newz2000> there's always a last-minute panic
<thorwil> ah, the animation works and the fan not spinning up tells me it isn't causing excessive load :)
<newz2000> yes, huge improvement
<thorwil> the countdown banner script seems to deliver "coming soon", still
<newz2000> yep, will update that in a couple min
<thorwil> cool
<mpt_> newz2000, I have a small problem
<newz2000> hey mpt_, what's up?
<mpt_> Ubuntu 8.10 has been released, but the only mention of the desktop edition is in a tiny news headline below the fold
<newz2000> big huge banner on the homepage - alternates between server and desktop
<mpt_> I know that, but the only reason I know it is because gerry showed me both animations yesterday
<mpt_> otherwise I'd just think you were making a big deal of the server and not of the desktop :-)
<newz2000> That's not a bad point, though I'm at a loss what to do
<mpt_> Perhaps add an "Also available: Ubuntu 8.10 Desktop Edition" link to the server banner, and vice versa for the desktop banner?
<mpt_> But that would still have the problem that it wouldn't be visible until ~10 seconds had elapsed
<mpt_> hmm
<newz2000> I'm going to change the ratio of desktop to server shows to be 3:1
<newz2000> never mind, I guess I'm not
<mpt_> You could change "Get Ubuntu" to "Get the new Ubuntu 8.10"
<mpt_> though that's still a bit small
<mpt_> If this was microsoft.com, they'd have a slidey thing for choosing which banner you want to show
<mpt_> like they did for their Vista vs. Office 2007 banners
<newz2000> you want to join #marketing on canonical's irc? Gery and I are discussing it now
<mpt_> If this was apple.com, they'd have a large banner for the desktop edition, and one of the four underneath would be for the server edition
<Turl> hi newz2000
<Turl> could you make it work?
<newz2000> hey Turl, our hero!
<newz2000> we did
<Turl> great :)
<newz2000> it's live now, and feedback has been excellent
<Turl> exellent news :D
<Turl> has 8.10 been released?
<newz2000> just in the last hour
<Turl> :)
<newz2000> Turl: I want to give you a public thank you for your help, do you mind if I make mention of it on the webteam mailing list?
<Turl> btw, firefox's homepage is still unfixed
<Turl> newz2000, it isn't necesary ;)
<newz2000> correct, its not as simple as it seems apparently
<newz2000> Turl: may I though? I'd like to if you don't mind too much.
<Turl> no problem, but it's not necesary - any webdev could have found that out
<newz2000> I didn't and neither did another friend of mine who is a js guru
<newz2000> Turl: do you have a blog or website of your own?
<Turl> yep, but it's in spanish
<Turl> and I don't post very regularly
<newz2000> what country are you in?
<Turl> Argentina
<newz2000> well, kat, the canonical corporate identity person was severely distressed when she found out the banners were causing problems and this morning was exstatic to find you'd gotten them working
<Turl> :)
<Turl> now, what's the problem with the index? why is it that difficult to fix?
<newz2000> we're using a program called html2po that takes the translation files and turns them into an html page
<newz2000> so the characters are correct in the .po file (the translation file) but the html2po seems to be messing them up
<newz2000> about half a dozen languages are seeing this problem
<Turl> mhm strange
<newz2000> yeah, earlier today someone posted a possible solution to one of the mailing lists so I need to try it out
<Turl> there are 2 possible fixes
<Turl> 1- use entities, or
<Turl> 2- fix po2html
<Turl> and well, there's always a third, fix them manually :p
<newz2000> using entities is probably a good solution, both solutions require a bit of time
<newz2000> things will slow down for me in the next hour or two and I'll catch up with that and the few other things
<Turl> you can use a simple match-and-replace script on the po files to fix them
<newz2000> good idea
<Turl> after all, .po is just text
<newz2000> I noticed they're versioned, is it important to update the version whenever you makea  cahnge like this?
<Turl> the po? I really don't know much about this, but you might version it
<newz2000> yeah, its all new to me too
<Turl> you have an entity table here http://www.cookwood.com/entities/
<newz2000> the solution proposed on the tranlator's list is to set an environment variable before running html2po and it will make it work correctly
<Turl> maybe that's also possible
<Turl> and it would be a better solution and less time-consuming
<Turl> I am reading this bug newz2000 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-docs/+bug/290494
<ubot3> Malone bug 290494 in ubuntu-docs "Title of the browser start page not being displayed correctly" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Turl> it seems the problem resides in htmltidy?
<newz2000> ah, is that the culprit?
<newz2000> that would make sense
<newz2000> let me see if I can find the message with the proposed solution
<Turl> see here http://linux.die.net/man/1/tidy
<Turl> you might try with -utf8
<Turl> I imagine you're using utf-8 on the files?
<newz2000> yes
<Turl> so if the culprit is tidy, that should solve the problem
<newz2000> I will try it
<newz2000> need a few more minutes to make other changes first
<Turl> ok
<Turl> well, I'll start the upgrade - hope there aren't many packages to update
<newz2000> are you running 8.04?
<newz2000> if so you may want to wait till tomorrow unless you have a nice fast mirror.
<newz2000> updating on release day can be very frustrating
<Turl> heh, just 1 package :p
<Turl> I was already running intrepid alphas :p
<omegamormegil> Greetings!  I just thought I might suggest two wording corrections on the Welcome to Intrepid page: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/810features/.  Change "with 18 months free updates" to "with 18 months OF free updates".  Also, change "discover this for your self." to discover this for yourself."  I was a bit jarred by those two items when I first read the page.  Hope this is helpful.  Thanks for all the hard
<omegamormegil>  work!
<newz2000> thanks for the feedback, I'll investigate it omegamormegil
<omegamormegil> Just saw something else on the same page.  "on a platform that with 18 months free updates."  The "that" in there should no be there, in addition to adding the word "of"..
<newz2000> ok. If you see any more just list them and I'll hit 'em all at once here shortly
<omegamormegil> same page, change "upload easily to you favourite social networking sites."  "you" should be "your" and favourite should be favorite.
<Turl> isn't it favourite?
<Turl> I think both are correct
<newz2000> we use british spelling
<newz2000> so favourite
<thorwil> everytime i try to use british spelling, i stumble over everyone writing "color" ...
<Turl> :p
<newz2000> yeah, I have to set my spell checker to en-gb but then when I'm writing to people in the US I have to ignore the squiggly lines
<omegamormegil> Ah.  Yeah, firefox picked it up.
<newz2000> I will be back soon.
<jspiro> hi all.  My newbie cousin got confused by the mirror selector at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download .  Is it really necessary, or could you use auto mirror selection like getfirefox.com does?  (I don't know if they use geolocation or random selection or what.)  And if you must use manual mirror selection, could you please make it easier to use?  (For example, you merely would have to choose your continent
<jspiro> choice will be made for you.  Also, if you don't make any choice but merely click Download, it should make a choice for you.)
<jspiro> s/the rest of the choice will/ the rest of the choice should/
<newz2000> jspiro: hi
<newz2000> for now it is necessary, but hopefully for next release we will have a better solution
<newz2000> I feel your cousin's pain though. I can't wait to get rid of it.
<Turl> it should be an easy fix
<Turl> you can get some code from the getdeb project, it has mirror selection
<newz2000> if it were an easy fix we'd have done it long ago
<Turl> erm, believe me, it's an easy fix :p
<newz2000> how does it work?
<Turl> pings the mirrors to check if they're up every certain time and builds an up-list
<Turl> and then gives mirrors mantaining proportion if I'm not wrong
<Turl> so they don't get overloaded
<newz2000> so how do you ensure someone like Columbia doesn't download from a mirror australia (both are countries that have poor international bandwidth)
<newz2000> on a 5 or 10mb file it's not a big deal but cds are 700mb
 * jspiro goes to check what Fedora's download page looks like
<jspiro> ugh.  http://fedoraproject.org/en/get-fedora is horrible
<jspiro> should I mention to fedora some suggestions for improving that page?  or should I hope that it will confuse people and make them switch to ubuntu, which is a better distro?
<newz2000> we're not competing with fedora
<newz2000> I like mozilla's download page personally
<jspiro> newz2000: but the better their website gets, the more people will use fedora instead of ubuntu, no?
<newz2000> I wish we could have that level of simplicty
<newz2000> I'm more interested in converting people from windows than fedora
<Turl> newz2000, you could do geolocalization, there are good IP databases and they're like 99% accurate on country detection
<newz2000> yes, that's my plan
<newz2000> I actually just blogged about this a bit ago
<Turl> it's just an API call/a sql query that you need to do
<newz2000> http://www.bearfruit.org/blog/2008/10/30/the-new-ubuntu-download-page
<jspiro> I live in Canada.  When I click on Fedora's link to http://download.fedoraproject.org/pub/fedora/linux/releases/9/Fedora/i386/iso/Fedora-9-i386-DVD.iso it seems to randomly point me to either http://less.cogeco.net's copy or http://www.muug.mb.ca's.  Both of those mirrors are in Canada.
<newz2000> but even that makes it sound much simpler than it is
<newz2000> yes, that's a cool system then
<newz2000> right now we have a hard time delivering dynamic content to individual users. We are able to serve the immense amount of traffic by using several web caches
<Turl> you can talk with joaopinto on #getdeb to explain the dl system better, or you can see the download page code directly, there's a getdeb-web project on launchpad, and you can get the code with bzr
<newz2000> the web caches mean that the backend systems don't know details about individual users (i.e. their location)
<newz2000> hey LaserJock
<LaserJock> hi
<LaserJock> sorry I've been away for a while
<LaserJock> newz2000: you get anywhere on an Edubuntu download thingy?
<newz2000> no, we're stuck with the same system for now
<Turl> newz2000, maybe canonical can have a dedicate, uncached server/cluster for download that will run this script?
<Turl> dedicated*
<Turl> just for download redirecting
<newz2000> Turl: it's a good idea. I've talked to the sysadmins and we'll discuss a solution for this later on this year I think.
<Turl> another solution is to send headers so the cache servers don't cache the redirect thing
<newz2000> well, at that point its too late
<newz2000> the back end servers need to know about the client before then
<jspiro> I wonder what fedora does.
<newz2000> It's a good question
<newz2000> jspiro: are you on the web presence team's mailing list?
<jspiro> newz2000: no, and not really interested to join, why? :)
<newz2000> I was going to suggest starting a conversation there so we'd have better record of it and broader involvement
<jspiro> newz2000: Turl: LaserJock: may I email a transcript of this conversation to there later?
<Turl> no problem for me
<LaserJock> sorry, none here either
<jspiro> newz2000: may I email a transcript of this conversation to there later?
<newz2000> certainly
<newz2000> this channel is logged and is publicly available
<LaserJock> newz2000: would you foresee being able to have an Edubuntu download page prior to Jaunty?
<jspiro> newz2000: ah, I didn't know it from the topic.
<newz2000> LaserJock: yes
<qense> hello
<newz2000> hi qense
 * jspiro goes off to #fedora-websites to ask them some questions
<jspiro> fedora uses a script which makes http://download.fedoraproject.org/ work.  in #fedora-websites they said:
<jspiro> <ricky> Yes, it's open source: https://fedorahosted.org/mirrormanager  ; Matt Domsch (mdomsch in #fedora-admin) is the main person who wrote it
<jspiro>  
<newz2000> oh, I've actually looked at that in the past
<mmcgrath> jspiro said you guys might be interested in Fedora's mirror setup.
<newz2000> hi mmcgrath
<mmcgrath> we've got 4 proxy sites (dig mirrors.fedoraproject.org) each proxy server connects to a set of backend servers
<mmcgrath> hello
<newz2000> I did some reading on it, looks like an interesting solution
<mmcgrath> These backend servers are spread geographically similar to the proxy servers.  Each server has a local mirror cache so an outage at one site won't affect the others.
<mmcgrath> https://admin.fedoraproject.org/haproxy/proxy1/ <-  One example.  mirror-lists is what you want.
<mmcgrath> thats half of the proxy hits at one site.  Some of our sites have multiple proxy servers.
<newz2000> so you have a system in place where you have a URI to a downloadable file
<newz2000> but that file may be served from one of several locations dependent on where in the world the end user is?
<mmcgrath> yeah, part of that is apache mod_rewrite voodoo, and part is mirrormanager.  GeoIP determines where the user is.
<mmcgrath> it tries to be smart about it, sometimes if there's not enough mirrors in a country it'll add locations near it.
<mmcgrath> so depending on where you are - http://mirrors.fedoraproject.org/mirrorlist?arch=i386&repo=fedora-9 will return a different value
<mmcgrath> you can force it with http://mirrors.fedoraproject.org/mirrorlist?arch=i386&repo=fedora-9&country=de (the country= flag)
<mmcgrath> also we have the ability to have people redirect to local mirrors as well.  If you work at $SOME_PLACE and they have a few nat pools, you can have our mirror system return your local mirror even if its not public.
<mmcgrath> some places have reported major bw savings just by using that.
<newz2000> fascinating
<newz2000> are you the maintainer of the software that does this?
<mmcgrath> The main contact is Matt Domsch (of dell) mdomsch in #fedora-admin.  I've given a talk on it in the past, I might still have the paper and slides.  he's given some talks as well.
<newz2000> mmcgrath: your name sounds familiar, are you affiliated with another project?
<mmcgrath> I've talked with some of the Ubuntu guys in the past about smolt the hardware profiler.  Other then that I'm the Fedora Infrastructure Team Lead.
<newz2000> My eventual goal is to get rid of the "choose a location" box on the ubuntu download page
<newz2000> unfortunately I'm a web guy and the infrastructure stuff is not my strength
<newz2000> I've talked to them about possible solutions and earlier today someone suggested what you guys have.
<jspiro> me.
<newz2000> right. :-)
<newz2000> I've only briefly looked at it. I definitely want to show them how it works because it looks like a well thought out system
<jspiro> i suggested it because i asked them what they use, and they said this is what they have.  :)
<mmcgrath> Its been one of our more solid application, very few problems with it.
<newz2000> I think what I need to do is show it to some others because it's a bit beyond me
<newz2000> unfortunately today was a release and everyone is pretty much wiped out and gone for the day
#ubuntu-website 2008-10-31
<ryanakca> mdke: d'you have write access to the wiki themes? bug 253931 has been dragging around for three months...
<ubot3> Malone bug 253931 in kubuntu-website "Documentation tab on http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ should be removed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253931
<pufuwozu> I really like the http://ubuntu.com/ animations
<mdke> ryanakca: no, sorry
<tuxice> mpt?
<ryanakca> mdke: thanks anyways :)
<ryanakca> could you take care of bug 253931 and bug 255390 please?
<ryanakca> newz2000: ^^
<ubot3> Malone bug 253931 in kubuntu-website "Documentation tab on http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ should be removed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253931
<ubot3> ryanakca: Error: Could not parse data returned by Malone: The read operation timed out
<newz2000> hey ryanakca, sorry I missed what was above, you'd like me to make a change to the wiki theme?
<ryanakca> newz2000: please :)
<ryanakca> same bugs I emailed you about a few months ago :)
 * newz2000 hides in shame
<newz2000> let me see if I still have edit permission on the wiki
<ryanakca> thanks :)
<newz2000> it's not looking good, I might need to file an RT to find out how todo this
<ryanakca> Ok, thanks
<qense> hello
<Turl> newz2000, are you there?
<newz2000> hey Turl
<newz2000> I'm here
<Turl> please, don't put me in a compromise :p
<newz2000> what do you mean?
<Turl> I received a mail from Kat
<newz2000> oh, she's the one I said was so appreciative
<Turl> she offered me some merchandise as a token of gratitude
<newz2000> Wow, that's nice
<newz2000> is there something wrong with that?
<Turl> but I don't want to accept it, I don't think it's necessary nor I (I don't know the english word for it) "merecer" it
<newz2000> That's fine, there's no shame in saying, "no thanks." I think it's noble.
<Turl> ok then :)
<Turl> I don't know how to write a "no thanks" letter, but I'll try to do my best :p
<newz2000> so you're in Argentina, are you by chance in Beunos Aries? (sorry if I misspelled that)
<Turl> nope, not in Buenos Aires
<Turl> do you have offices there btw?
<newz2000> not quite, there are four people from Canonical there, including one of my favourite web hackers in the company
<Turl> :)
<Turl> I used to live in BA
<Turl> not in the capital city though
<mdomsch> greetings
<mdomsch> various fedora folks sent me here after there was some interest expressed in mirrormanager
<mdomsch> I'm on IRC a good bit, so feel free to grab me anytime to discuss
<mdomsch> I'd love for Ubuntu to make use of MM as a download redirector for ISOs
<mdomsch> apt doesn't (presently) handle HTTP 30x redirects (seemingly by design) so it'd be harder to use MM to serve as an apt.sources.d/ entry
<mdomsch> apt/sources.list.d/ that is
<mdomsch> if apt grew the ability to retrieve a list of sources (e.g. a mirrorlist), then MM could easily provide such a list to clients on request.
<newz2000> mdomsch: thanks for stopping in
<newz2000> I'm very interested in investigating it. I've scheduled some time to meet with the IS team (our infrastructure guys) later on this year to work out possible solutions.
<newz2000> We're not quite ready yet but it's something we're starting to think about
<mdomsch> newz2000, ok, poke me if you have questions
<newz2000> cool, I will
<mdomsch> the only real PITA thing about MM is that it needs (at least r/o) access to a copy of the "master" content, however you want to define that
<mdomsch> to know what remote mirrors should have
<newz2000> oh, interesting
<newz2000> we actually have something like that now built into launchpad
<newz2000> it probes the mirrors continuously to see that they're up to date
<newz2000> and it drops mirrors and brings them back up as appropriate
<mdomsch> yep, MM does exactly taht
<newz2000> my interest is in making it easier for people to get CDs
<newz2000> I feel there are too many choices on the website
<newz2000> I love mozilla's. They have everything filled out in advance so if you want the sane option you just click the big button
<mdomsch> fedora is moving in that direction too
<mdomsch> moving all the advanced user options to another page
<mdomsch> bittorrent, various spins, manual mirror selection, ...
<newz2000> the manual mirror selection is my next target
<mdomsch> metalinks
<newz2000> it's challenging because we have a very technical culture and we like to see technical stuff. :-) You know how it is I'm sure.
<newz2000> mdomsch: so do you have rules for challenging locales, for example country X has no mirror and has poor international bandwidth unless it goes through Y
<mdomsch> yes
<newz2000> very interesting
<mdomsch> only a few times we use it though
<mdomsch> for example, per GeoIP, Israel is part of Asia
<mdomsch> but it's connectivity is to Europe
<mdomsch> so, we "move" Israel into the Europe continent list
<mdomsch> basic algorithm is
<mdomsch> 1) do you have a mirror on your local network (IP block)?  If so, use it
<mdomsch> 2) do you have a mirror in your country?  If so, use it.
<mdomsch> 3) do you have a mirror on your continent?
<mdomsch> 4) use a mirror from the global list
<mdomsch> for each answer above, randomly return one, weighted by the bandwidth that server has
<newz2000> That's about what I'd worked out
<newz2000> For a while I tested some ajax based javascript that pre-selected an option using similar rules
<newz2000> someone convinced me the rules were way too complex though
<newz2000> as in my rules weren't complex enough for reality
<mdomsch> 1b) are you a client on Internet2 or another high-speed research/education network?  Try a mirror in your country on same
<mdomsch> so students at universities and big labs get their bits over I2
<mdomsch> NCREN, RedIRIS, NLR, ...
<newz2000> mdomsch: so are you a web guy?
<mdomsch> how so?
<mdomsch> HTML/CSS, no
<mdomsch> JavaScript, no
<mdomsch> (my pages aren't very pretty, and what's there I had help with from graphic artists)
<mdomsch> http://mirrors.fedoraproject.org/
<newz2000> I was thinking more along the lines of "interested in the user experience"
<newz2000> I like your system. I like that disk image has a single url.
<mdomsch> yeah, there are things like that I care a lot about
<mdomsch> but artwork - I'm lousy at
<newz2000> me too
<newz2000> mdomsch: where in the world are you located?
<mdomsch> now note - the single URL trick works great, but hitting it you get a HTTP 30x redirect to one of the mirrors
<mdomsch> Austin, TX
<mdomsch> so your client app has to handle redirects - apt doesn't
<newz2000> well, the part I'm interested in is downloading CD images
<mdomsch> all download tools I know of handle redirects
<mdomsch> browsers, wget, curl, ...
<newz2000> indeed
<newz2000> I'm in Des Moines Iowa, due north from you. A fellow "central time zone" person
 * mdomsch grew up in KC
<mdomsch> I've been through Des Moines a lot going to MN
<newz2000> it's a small world ;-)
<ryanakca> newz2000: you still redoing the layout of the download page?
<newz2000> my download page or yours?
<ryanakca> newz2000: well, both... you had sent me a penned out mockup and asked for my opinion on it... that one?
<newz2000> yes, the ubuntu.com one is done, I did not finish the kubuntu one in time
<ryanakca> If you change yours, I'll almost surely change mine so that it matches
<newz2000> you should check it out, also I blogged about it
<newz2000> http://www.bearfruit.org/blog/2008/10/30/the-new-ubuntu-download-page
<newz2000> Yours is easier because you only have two versions (no server)
<newz2000> did you see the usability test results on the mailing list from Erik (sent yesterday)?
<newz2000> very thought provoking feedback
 * ryanakca has fallen behind on *buntu stuff over the past two weeks, need to catch up
 * ryanakca fires up mutt
<ryanakca> newz2000: I still think you should apply to Ubuntu Members btw :)
<newz2000> yes, I should
<newz2000> are you an ubuntu member?
<ryanakca> newz2000: yes, through kubuntu-members
<newz2000> you could blog about my blog post and also about Erik's usability testing. https://lists.canonical.com/archives/ubuntu-website/2008-October/000475.html
<newz2000> it would be interesting to hear broader feedback
<newz2000> ah, too bad the formatting of that message was poor
<ryanakca> *nods*, will do.
 * ryanakca thinks he'll also try to steal mdke's sweet wiki theme and change the colors to suit Kubuntu some time soon, if it hasn't been done already
<newz2000> I don't think it's been done
<ryanakca> Erik's thread is quite interesting
 * ryanakca needs to fix the drupal theme too... it doesn't look it's best in IE6...
<ryanakca> anyways, bbiab
<newz2000> ttyl
<newz2000> wow, pidgin is crashing on me a lot lately
<Turl> it used to crash more often in intrepid alphas :p
<newz2000> well, improvement is good I guess
<Turl> yeah
 * Turl tries to set up sendmail
<newz2000> yuck, why sendmail?
<Turl> erm, it's the best? postfix was too difficult and complicated :p
<Turl> also, sendmail works in php afaik
<newz2000> they all work with php. postfix and exim are both sendmail compatible
<Turl> qmail?
<newz2000> I've never used it. When I evaluated it a while back it was non-free
<newz2000> (don't know if it is now or not)
<Turl> what one would you recommend then? I'm on a debian etch box
<newz2000> exim is one of the simplest, but my fav is postfix.
<newz2000> sendmail is a major chore to reconfigure with it's m4 files and etc.
<Turl> postfix is a pain in the neck :p
<newz2000> well, for most tasks postfix installation asks you what type of configuration you want. You choose from a list of about four options and you're done.
<Turl> erm, no user login, no tls, ...
<newz2000> well, if you get frustrated with sendmail then maybe try exim. It is probably the simplest out there.
<Turl> I just need something simple, php compatible that works with vBulletin and it's easy to configure and (not obligation) has a webmin module
<Turl> and sends mail (no need to receive)
<newz2000> ah, if you're using webmin then sendmail will be OK since it hides the gory details
<newz2000> I'm running windows in a virtual machine (for web testing) and I think it's locked up and taken one of my virtual desktops with it. :-/
<Turl> :p using seamless aren't you?
<newz2000> yes
<Turl> press host key + s
<Turl> iirc it should make windows a window :p
 * newz2000 tries
<newz2000> its really frozen. The only thing that works is blindly clicking until you hit the workspace picker applet to get to a diff desktop
<Turl> hostk + f ?
<newz2000> I don't think the window is responding to any keyboard shortcuts.
<Turl> if it doesn't work then the best solution is change desktop, run a console, sudo htop and kill all those virtualboxes
<newz2000> ah
<newz2000> computer is happy now. ;-)
<Turl> beware your windows might break :p (well, there's always the possibility heh, even if idle)
<Turl> :/ webmin crashed or sth :S
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-01
<chovy> hey
<chovy> is ubuntu.com running drupal?
<mdke> chovy: yes
<alefteris> newz20001, any progress on the start page encoding issue?
<Turl> anyone here knows about swaps?
<ryanakca> Turl: for ubuntu help, see #ubuntu ... but to answer your question, try man {mkswap, swapon, swapoff}
#ubuntu-website 2008-11-02
<chovy> mdke: thanks...curious what mods if any were made. Is the source available for the site publicly?
<chovy> hi all
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-26
<szia-hogyvagy> hi
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-27
<MadsRH> Is it deliberately that the pictures has no shadow on the new feature tour? http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/910features/
<newz2000> Yes, it is deliberate
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-28
<dpm> hi newz2000, are you around?
<newz2000> hi dpm, yes, I'm here
<dpm> newz2000, ah, hi, thanks for coming back to me :)
<newz2000> hey, what's up?
<dpm> I just wanted to check on the status of bug 438088 and bug 462480 on the start page, and if there is anything the translations community can do to help fixing those
<ubot3> Malone bug 438088 in ubuntu-translations "Polish translation is not displayed, generic English start page shows up instead" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/438088
<ubot3> Malone bug 462480 in ubuntu-translations "Turkish translation is not being used" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/462480
<newz2000> dpm: is this for the 9.04 or 9.10 start page?
<dpm> newz2000, 9.10
<newz2000> ok, I'm goign to be doing another build of that today which should fix the issues
<dpm> that sounds great
<dpm> newz2000, in fact, both bugs affect the 9.04 pages as well, but I think now the 9.10 ones have more priority
<dpm> thanks for looking into this
<newz2000> oh really?
<newz2000> that's odd...
 * dpm checks again...
<newz2000> oh, I see
<newz2000> index.html.pl has a mime type of perl so it doesn't render
<dpm> yes, and the other one, index.html.tr of type troff
<newz2000> thanks, I will get these corrected. They would have not gotten fixed w/ a new build
<newz2000> don't get too excited but we're rolling out some of the safe, preliminary changes to the website so you'll see some stuff happening
<jpds> newz2000: Very, very, nice.
<newz2000> you ain't seen nothin yet
<newz2000> :-)
<jpds> I just noticed a slight change... and I like it!
<newz2000> check out the cloud pages beuno just published at /cloud
<newz2000> that will be all of the excitement for tonight though. The rest comes tomorrow.
<jpds> newz2000: Wow.
<newz2000> yeah, that stuff is looking pretty good
#ubuntu-website 2009-10-29
<maix> just wanted to inform you that http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown the image of the right counter is missing
<maix> http://www.ubuntu.com/files/countdown/910/countdown-9.10-2/00.png
<newz2000> thanks maix, will check it
<maix> ok fine
<maix> good night
<Turl> newz2000: ubuntu didn't have an animated counter this time :/
<newz2000> Turl, yeah, there was a valiant attempt but it just didn't quite happen in time
<Turl> guess we can reuse the animation for Lucid, as nobody saw it hehe :P
<tonyyarusso> newz2000: Quick Q: Do you know whether someone is planning to / lined up to announce in #ubuntu-release-party in addition to the usual e-mail once things are all set?  We'd like to know whether someone from #ubuntu-ops needs to be watching for the note or if someone will come do it when the time comes.
<tonyyarusso> Also, I'm told to tell you that keeping us informed will annoy mneptok greatly.....
<newz2000> hah
<newz2000> it is customary for someone to announce in #u-r-c
<thorwil> got 112 views from http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown yesterday. already 94 today
<newz2000> hola alejandraobregon
 * jpds pokes newz2000
<newz2000> hey, stop poking. :-)
<jpds> newz2000: Can you include a link to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<jpds> newz2000: People on slashdot might want to find release mirrors.
<newz2000> let me ponder it
<jpds> 14:05:28 < Rawh> funny link on their post pointing towards hotwo setup a mirror
<jpds> 14:05:36 < Rawh> instead of really putting a download location there <.<
<jpds> newz2000: ^-- :)
<newz2000> jpds: what is this?
<jpds> newz2000: Oh, the release story on slashdot.org.
<jpds> They link to 14:05:28 < Rawh> funny link on their post pointing towards hotwo setup a mirror
<newz2000> bah
<jpds> Fail.
<jpds> link to 14:05:28 < Rawh> funny link on their post pointing towards hotwo setup a mirror
<jpds> ARG!
<jpds> newz2000: They link to the mirror page, hence why I suggested adding the +cdmirrors bit.
<MTecknology> You guys screwed up on the torrent downloads - the headings are for yesterday
<MTecknology> just fyi
<MadsRH>  newz2000 -> you're probably buried in work today, but I just wanted to ask you if you already know about the frontpage bug, before I file a bug? http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/175241/Sk%C3%A6rmbillede.png
<newz2000> MadsRH: no, didn't know, go ahead and file it
<SiDi> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/xubuntu definately needs an upgrade :|
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-02
<FourDollars> Attemps to update UserPreferences bounce with message “This email already belongs to somebody else.”
<FourDollars> This problem happens on https://wiki.ubuntu.com .
<FourDollars> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<newz2000> FourDollars: hi, what's happening?
<FourDollars> newz2000: Just like https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad-help-moin-theme/+bug/418172 mentioned.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 418172 in launchpad-help-moin-theme "Attemps to update UserPreferences bounce with message "This email already belongs to somebody else." (affects: 4) (heat: 20)" [Undecided,New]
<FourDollars> newz2000: But it happens on https://wiki.ubuntu.com . :(
<newz2000> ah. Give me a min FourDollars, I need to remember who to contact about that
<FourDollars> newz2000: It appears after openid deployed.
<newz2000> FourDollars: I think you need to send an e-mail with details to rt@ubuntu.com which is the tool community members can use to contact technical support.
<newz2000> by technical support, I mean server and network infrastructure
<FourDollars> newz2000: Thanks.
<c_t_montgomery> Hey everyone!
<cjohnston> hi
<c_t_montgomery> I just joined the website mailing list and would like to help in with the website (I feel like that's where my strength lies...), ux, and dev groups. What kind of stuff is the website group working on?
<cjohnston> What are your programming skills?
<c_t_montgomery> Python, a bit of C++ (currently enrolled in a class), PHP, Javascript, and then the obvious front-end technologies - HTML(5), CSS(3).
<cjohnston> Django?
<c_t_montgomery> i want to get my hands dirty with it, but none yet.
<cjohnston> As far as the actual ubuntu.com website, there is little that can be done by non-canonical people.
<cjohnston> There are projects such as LoCo Directory that the community is responsible for
<c_t_montgomery> ok
<c_t_montgomery> i will touch base with the loco team(s) in regards to the website for that, then. however, i'd still like to do some contributing to this group... would you recommend picking up some django?
<cjohnston> There are some pretty big changes that are needed in LoCo Directory... Which is mostly a combination of Python and Django
<c_t_montgomery> ah i see
<c_t_montgomery> cool
<cjohnston> I am actually one of the developers for the LoCo Directory
<cjohnston> There is a "Community Website Team" which is responsible for maintaining the community themes.. Which I am also a developer for.
<c_t_montgomery> hmm. what do the community themes entail?
<cjohnston> Pretty much just following the guidelines set forth by the design team... We maintain a strictly HTML base theme, which then forks to Django, WP, and Drupal
<c_t_montgomery> that sounds right up my alley.
<cjohnston> Are you familiar with Bzr and Launchpad?
<c_t_montgomery> yes
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-website
<cjohnston> There's the LP project
<c_t_montgomery> great
<cjohnston> Under bugs, some of them are filed against the themes.. some might not be.. The theme's are the ones titled light-*-theme
<c_t_montgomery> ah ok
<c_t_montgomery> great. thank you for pointing me here
<cjohnston> yup
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-03
<daker> hello
<Technoviking> is there a place to get a copy of the universal header for ubuntu websites?
<Technoviking> Do people think it would be ok to use the Dark Purple #2c001e instead on the warm grey #aea79f for the one menu in the forums
<Technoviking> still withing the branding guidelines?
<stas> Technoviking: afaik there's no ready guideline yet, just some thoughts
<stas> ping newz2000, maybe he has some news
<newz2000> hey, what's up?
<newz2000> still waiting for the guidelines
<newz2000> but, I can tell you for certain that the guidelines for Ubuntu branded sites won't have any purple in them
<stas> newz2000: just because I woke you up, any news on webfont? :)
<newz2000> stas: yes, it's planned. Initial CSS release is slated for December some time.
<newz2000> The first bit is challenging because we need to get the infrastructure ready
<stas> newz2000: thanks
#ubuntu-website 2010-11-06
<Farmfield> Anyone in da house?
<loo0oola>  hi im useing ubuntu 10.10 but the language change from Arabic to English
#ubuntu-website 2011-10-31
<cjohnston> james_w: can you guys please test the new linaro stuff
<cjohnston> is there a URL in which its possible to test the next page?
<cjohnston> with actual data
<cjohnston> james_w: there seem to be a number of meetings scheduled for Linaro stuff that the BPs are either gone or superseded.. is there someone who can help track these down so they can be removed from the schedule?
<cjohnston> mhall119: any errors since the move?
<mhall119> not since 6:40
<cjohnston> cool
<daker> Woo it's UDS :/
<daker> nigelb, mhall119 cjohnston when our session is scheduled ?
<cjohnston> wednesday daker
<cjohnston> nigelb: you able to help me for a few
<nigelb> daker: Wednesday
<nigelb> cjohnston: what's up (I'm at work)
<cjohnston> nigelb: elmo is having trouble with the next session stuff
<nigelb> cjohnston: ugh, on work computer. helpless :(
<cjohnston> mhall119: you aren't here yet are you?
<nigelb> Is there a traceback or something I can debug?
<nigelb> cjohnston: What kind of trouble?
<cjohnston> nigelb: how should the url work? uds-p/next?rooms=antigua-1   ?
<cjohnston> picking the rooms
<nigelb> who commited this stuff?
<nigelb> even I'm not familiar.
<cjohnston> mike did it, you approved it
<nigelb> cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/next?rooms=antigua-1
<nigelb> That's working
<cjohnston> its showing grand seirra d
<nigelb> That's probably because there only one upcoming session?
<cjohnston> im not sure
<cjohnston> they are trying to test it
<nigelb> get mike's server to test it.
<nigelb> do you remember the IP?
<nigelb> PM it to me please?
<cjohnston> i dont
<nigelb> gah
<cjohnston> how do you do multiple rooms nigelb
<nigelb> sec
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> cjohnston: another room name?
<nigelb> err
<nigelb> give me another room name
<cjohnston> yes.. multples
<cjohnston> antigua-2
<cjohnston> antigua-3
<cjohnston> antigua-4
<nigelb> I'm guessing this should work
<nigelb> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/next?rooms=antigua-1&antigua-2
<nigelb> That's what I'd expect.
<cjohnston> that doesnt work for the today schedule
<nigelb> er, what?
<cjohnston> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/?rooms=antigua-1&antigua-2
<cjohnston> id think they should be the same
<nigelb> I don't understand
<cjohnston> you should be able to, on the today screen, define what rooms to show
<cjohnston> you should also be able to, on the next screen, define what rooms to show
<cjohnston> key word on both being rooms, not room
<nigelb> cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/?rooms=antigua-1,antigua-2
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> remind me to kick mhall about this later ^-^
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> mhall119: when you get here, please find me.. we need to figure out how to use the /next stuff
<nigelb> cjohnston: can you do a favor?
<nigelb> can you get the icecast urls and put it into summit?
<cjohnston> prolly not
<nigelb> :(
<cjohnston> trying to fix issues
<cjohnston> nigelb: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/next?rooms=antigua-1,antigua-2&fakenow=2011-10-31_09:30
<cjohnston> mhall119: nevermind
<nigelb> cjohnston: seems to be working \o/
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> we are happy now
<nigelb> cjohnston: heh
<nigelb> cjohnston: did jorge try to kill you?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> that was elmo
<nigelb> hehehe
<cjohnston> both jorge and elmo were fearing for their jobs this morning, but we got them all fixed up
<nigelb> Did you tell them we rock and always get things fixed, etc? :)
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> nothing was broken ;-)
<nigelb> we just didn't know to use it
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> Like we talked about last night - documentation on how to use summit.
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> make it so number 2
<nigelb> what's number 1? render.py?
<cjohnston> i dunno
<nigelb> cjohnston: (1) Stop Jorge from breaking summit :D
<cjohnston> nigelb: it isnt locked down
<nigelb> cjohnston: what?
<nigelb> I see a cjohnston! http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6298679028/
<pleia2> haha
<nigelb> :)
<cjohnston> thanks pleia2
<Ronnie> cjohnston: thx for subscribing me on: Ubuntu Online Brand Guidelines blueprint. do you also know when the track itself is?
<cjohnston> the time is today at 3 iirc
<Ronnie> cjohnston: thx. got it :D
<Ronnie> that will be here at 20:00 :D
<cjohnston> do the schedule pages have auto refresh?
<cjohnston> like http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: whts up?
<cjohnston> nigelb: is /today/ supposed to auto refresh?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> we are getting complaints that the screens arent refreshing
<nigelb> Its supposed to refresh
<nigelb> I can check in a minute
<nigelb> cjohnston: bug 884249
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 884249 in summit "Weird login problem (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/884249
<cjohnston> ya
 * nigelb looking at auto-refresh
<cjohnston> nigelb: im on that bug already
<nigelb> excelelnt
<nigelb> I'll get on the auto refresh
<cjohnston> ty sir
<cjohnston> are you off work
<nigelb> yeah
<nigelb> okay, today's definitely not auto refreshing
<cjohnston> ok..
<nigelb> investigating deeper.
<nigelb> cjohnston: DUDE
<nigelb> cjohnston: The url needs to be http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/?reload
<cjohnston> can they add reload with the other stuff (the rooms stuff
<cjohnston> )
<nigelb> cjohnston: it works in next, by room, by track,
<nigelb> today
<cjohnston> nigelb: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/today/?reload&rooms=antigua-1,bonaire-3
<cjohnston> i didnt see it refresh
<nigelb> cjohnston: click view source
<cjohnston> although i do see it in the source
<nigelb> there should be two bits of javascript in the head
<nigelb> cjohnston: your url works.
<nigelb> I see the refesh code in there.
<cjohnston> i passed it on
<cjohnston> thanks nigelb
<cjohnston> at some point ill pay attention to a session
<cjohnston> im in the hall again now
<nigelb> cjohnston: hehe
<nigelb> same here
<nigelb> I'm listening
<nigelb> but looking at summit carefully
<nigelb> cjohnston: ugh, the name bug is weird
<nigelb> I can't reproduce locally.
<cjohnston> what name bug
<cjohnston> the username2
<cjohnston> ?
<nigelb> cjohnston: the one you fild with (uds-p) after the names
<cjohnston> you see it though right?
<nigelb> yeah
<cjohnston> hmm
<cjohnston> mhall119: will BPs import if the autoscheduler is turned off
<mhall119> no
<nigelb> cjohnston: Done, merged into trunk, merged into prod, request deploy please.
<cjohnston> I'm going to wait until lunch time
<mhall119> wait, lpupdate I think is the manage.py command that pulls in blueprints
<nigelb> FUUU.
<nigelb> right.
<nigelb> we can turn off autoscheduler
<cjohnston> if we can turn off the autoscheduler and the rescheduler and just have lpupdate pull the BPs and EVERYTHING else is manual
<nigelb> Yeah
<cjohnston> please confirm and I will make it happen
<nigelb> that's fine
<mhall119> ok, autoschedule tries to fill unscheduled sessions into emptyslots
<nigelb> that's normal UDS behavior.
<mhall119> lpupdate makes meetings from blueprints
<nigelb> That should be cool.
<cjohnston> if you are both ok with it, i will make it happen
<mhall119> make it so, number one
<nigelb> Green from me.
<nigelb> mhall119 wins.
<mhall119> except he's the short bald one
<mhall119> so it's kind of reversed
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> I have requested it be turned off.. if it isnt in the next few minutes ill walk over there
<nigelb> cjohnston: You probably want it turned off soner
<nigelb> *sooner
<nigelb> Its scheduled to run twice an hour I think.
<cjohnston> nigelb: make notes on this stuff (turn off autoschedule and reschedule) etc for our notes
<cjohnston> should we make the default for the schedule pages refresh
<cjohnston> instead of requiring the url
<mhall119> probably
<mhall119> though next cycle I'd like to separate the "converence floor screens" view from the "user on a laptop" view
<cjohnston> i agree..
<cjohnston> but i think even the laptop page should refresh
<cjohnston> instead of forcing the user to refresh
<nigelb> actually, I think refresh should be default.
<nigelb> and no refresh should
<nigelb> be optional.
<mhall119> I don't think so, because the laptop page shouldn't be left open
<cjohnston> i leave it open
<nigelb> I leave mine open :)
<cjohnston> :-P
 * nigelb ^5 cjohnston 
<mhall119> if someone is leaving the entire Monday schedule open for reference, we're missing some feature, because that's not the right user experience
<cjohnston> how so?
<nigelb> why not?
<mhall119> because you don't care about 80%
<cjohnston> they can't remember the 40 sessions going on next hour
<mhall119> "you" being a generic user
<mhall119> obviously we care about more because we're responsible for them
<cjohnston> but with the schedule changing, they have to watch their 20%
<cjohnston> the only thing I could see is when ?edit not refresh
<mhall119> so let's make a per-hour view for laptop users
<nigelb> session don't change every hour
<nigelb> they change in-between
<nigelb> when track-leads move them around.
<mhall119> we have another view for just what they're registered for
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug #839780
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 839780 in summit "Create a My Schedule page (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/839780
<mhall119> yeah, that
<cjohnston> we need to push for a sprint
<nigelb> cjohnston: +1
<mhall119> you'll have to get my manager's approval to take me away for a sprint
<cjohnston> ill get it
<mhall119> get rick and/or jane into the summit session then
<cjohnston> ill try
 * mhall119 is hungry
<cjohnston> james_w:
<james_w> hey cjohnston
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-01
<nigelb> james_w: Hey, when you have time, I need to understand how you import from linaro
<nigelb> I have a bit of confusion when debugging why some people don't show up.
<james_w> nigelb, hi
<nigelb> hey james_w
<nigelb> james_w: How does the import run for LDS? If we are looking at both blueprints and all people are registered as attending for one or the other, we should be able to get everyone.
<james_w> nigelb, it works the same as the Ubuntu one, we basically concatenate the two +temp-meeting-export files
<nigelb> james_w: Is there code to do that?
<nigelb> Or do you have both lds and uds registered into summit?
<nigelb> so lpupdate will run for both?
<james_w> they are both registered as urls to fetch from for the event
<nigelb> Ok.
<nigelb> In which case maybe we have people not registered for both.
<nigelb> Ideally, we should be able to grab people registered for either.
<james_w> we do
<nigelb> Aha.
<james_w> are you still looking at the people missing from that blueprint?
<nigelb> No
<nigelb> I thought we had a general problem
<nigelb> But this means maybe we just want people to be registerd for either.
<james_w> either works
<nigelb> I talked to lifeless about patching launchpad to change this check
<james_w> cool
<nigelb> But then I realized changing is hardwork :)
<nigelb> mhall119, cjohnston - https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/javascript-last-update/+merge/80929
<nigelb> while we're at it, we could also fix https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/name-fix/+merge/80885
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-02
<nigelb> daker: we're on soonish!
<daker> nigelb, yo are you on 			    {% if hit.pochette %}
<daker> 			        {% if hit.pochette == 'http://static.hitradio.ma/uploads/pochettes/no_cover.jpg' %}
<daker> 			            <img src="http://static.hitradio.ma/uploads/pochettes/no_cover.jpg" width="80" height="80" />
<daker> 			        {% else %}
<daker>                         <img src="{{ MEDIA_URL }}{{ hit.pochette }}" width="80" height="80" />
<daker>                     {% endif %}	
<daker>                 {% else %}
<daker>                     <img src="http://static.hitradio.ma/uploads/pochettes/no_cover.jpg" width="80" height="80" />
<daker>                 {% endif %}
<daker> opps sorry :/
<nigelb> heh
<cjohnston> daker: are you in #ubuntu-uds-bonaire3
<cjohnston> and listening
<cjohnston> AlanBell: why dont we move the convo in here
<AlanBell> hi
<AlanBell> nigelb: o/
<cjohnston> he went to bed
<AlanBell> fair enough
<AlanBell> so there are a bunch of things to do to get etherpad lite up and running and themed and sso integrated to plug into summit
<AlanBell> summit itself won't care much
<AlanBell> but there is a list of things to do
<cjohnston> ok
<AlanBell> and me and nigelb can just trundle off and do stuff
<AlanBell> or we can be working to a list of action items on a blueprint discussed at UDS :)
<AlanBell> which might help when asking IS to deploy stuff
<AlanBell> so I was expecting some discussion of it at the summit development session
<AlanBell> I totally get that it isn't core to summit
<cjohnston> i think it may be better for an meeting after uds
<AlanBell> although it is pretty core to the user experience
<AlanBell> by which I mean all the users think that etherpad is part of summit
<cjohnston> i dont know enough about etherpad to be valuable in coming up with to-dos
<AlanBell> thats fine
<cjohnston> I'm fine with you and IS handling it, and just keepig us posed
<cjohnston> posted
<svwilliams> Does anyone have a second to help me run make init for loco-portal?  I'm getting an interesting error about ImportError: No module named django.core.management
<svwilliams> someone said at the morning uds session that the team was on this channel
<cjohnston> hey svwilliams
<svwilliams> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> svwilliams: are you at uds?
<svwilliams> yup, in antigua3(?) at the papercuts session
<cjohnston> im out doing a little work right now
<cjohnston> did you do the sudo make depends?
<svwilliams> yup no errors
<svwilliams> my python version is 2.7.2+
<svwilliams> don't know if that is part of the problem, python is new to me
<cjohnston> what version of ubuntu are you running
<svwilliams> oneric
<svwilliams> on a vm ...
<svwilliams> ok silly question do I have to install django seperately is it not in the depends?
<cjohnston> it should install from the requirements.txt
<svwilliams> ok I may have missed a step I need to make sure each of these items are installed before I run make depend?
<cjohnston> should be sudo make depends, make init
<svwilliams> hmm I don't know
<svwilliams>  python2.6 python2.6-dev python-virtualenv libjs-jquery libjs-jquery-ui iso-codes gettext
<svwilliams> thats what make depends runs
<svwilliams> brb moving rooms
<cjohnston> ya.. you need 2.6
<mhall119> python2.6 can be installed alongside python2.7
<mhall119> it'll only be used by the virtualenv that is created for running django locally, so that it is as close to our production environment as we can get without having to run Lucid ourselves
<svwilliams> cjohnston, does this error look familiar  --  "make: *** [loco_directory/loco_directory.db] Error 1"
<svwilliams> ok never mind that was just make standard error
<cjohnston> when did you get that
<svwilliams> its the last line in the error
<cjohnston> no.. what command
<svwilliams> the line above it is ImportError: no module named djgango.core.management
<svwilliams> If I go into loco-directory
<cjohnston> hmm
<svwilliams> type python
<cjohnston> i just got that
<svwilliams> and say import dijango
<svwilliams> it says no module
<svwilliams> :-)
<svwilliams> could be django is installed on a python library that is not running when make runs?
<svwilliams> still new so I'm trying to apply what I know to this
<cjohnston> you installed python2.6 correct?
<svwilliams> yes, but its not the one running ... 2.7.2+ when you say python --version
<svwilliams> hmmm
<cjohnston> svwilliams: right now im tryin to do some other stuff.. maybe if mhall119 comes around he will have a quick answer
<svwilliams> ok sounds good I'll keep at it till then stay on irc
<mhall119> svwilliams: try make clean, then make init again
<mhall119> often if a make command dies in the middle, you need to cleanup after it before trying again
<mhall119> svwilliams: make will create a virtualenv directory, where it will install django and a link to python2.6
<mhall119> which is why just running "python" gives you 2.7 and no django
<mhall119> virtualenv keeps your system clean
<svwilliams> ahh ok
<svwilliams> make sense
<mhall119> virtualenv is to python what chroot is to shell
<svwilliams> I have to run maven2 clean all the time for java sites
<svwilliams> its running now, no errors so far
<svwilliams> at python-openid
<svwilliams> ok so far I think I'm just having download issues
<svwilliams> just errored on urlopen error
<svwilliams> I mean
<svwilliams> errored on python-openid
<svwilliams> thank you mhall119 i'm nearly there just need to figure out why openid won't download I'll try to figure it out later today
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-03
<AlanBell> there are some changes you need to do to get it running on python 2.7
<AlanBell> just figured out what is wrong with the header on summit, the Today link is actually supposed to be part of the main nav and it wraps onto a second line pushing down the subnav
<AlanBell> and on the daily schedule it gets hidden behind the page-related <aside> tag
<AlanBell> or . . . I could reset my font size and it jumps up to the top level
 * AlanBell frowns at websites that break at non-default font sizes
<cjohnston> AlanBell: i think your the only one that the today wraps
<AlanBell> yeah, I had the font size up one level, didn't notice it
<AlanBell> firefox remembers your preferred font size per site so I have been running summit like that for months
<cjohnston> nigelb: can you please fix the crew links
<nigelb> cjohnston: what's broken?
<nigelb> url?
<cjohnston> the link to the crew
<cjohnston> on the schedule pages
<nigelb> ah, the same problem
<nigelb> cjohnston: fix in 1 hour is fine?
<nigelb> starting commute home
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> ty
<johnoxton> Hello!
<cjohnston> hey johnoxton !
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^^^^
<cjohnston> nigelb: new guy from design who wants to help with summit ^
<cjohnston> johnoxton: your help would be awesome
<johnoxton> I must say, this is something I will do in my spare time, not as part of Canonical and my wife is going to help too
<cjohnston> ya.. we understand
<johnoxton> do you want to get together today/tomorrow work some stuff out?
<cjohnston> mhall119 is also canonical
<cjohnston> johnoxton: we can try
<johnoxton> cjohnston: I am fairly free tomorrow and very willing, so just grab me :)
<cjohnston> as of right now my only free spot is tomorrow at 4
<johnoxton> cjohnston. Good for me.
<cjohnston> ok..
<nigelb> cjohnston: \o/
<cjohnston> be awesome to have a design guy on our team
<cjohnston> nigelb: we are going to meet tomorrow at 1600 est.. that doesnt fall into any sort of awake area for you does it?
<nigelb> cjohnston: Not so bad. 1:30 am.
<nigelb> If we can wrap up within an hour, I'm good.
<cjohnston> ya.. it will be right before the end kenote
<nigelb> cjohnston: cool, np.
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you want to make an actual meeting and reserve a room?
<cjohnston> mhall119: thats what my plan is
<cjohnston> i just havent gotten to it
<cjohnston> I guess i probably should
<mhall119> cool
<cjohnston> will you be able to go?
<mhall119> should be
<nigelb> cjohnston: I think it would be more productive to skype me in for this one. As long as you sit huddled near the laptop skyping me in, it should be great
<cjohnston> blah
<cjohnston> :-P
<cjohnston> svwilliams: tomorrow at 4 we are going to do a summit hack session
<svwilliams> cjohnston, I think you right about my issue being launch pad
<svwilliams> shoot ... I have to head to a party at my in-laws before then ...
<svwilliams> is 4 the only time?
<cjohnston> for me yet.
<cjohnston> yes
<cjohnston> mhall119: can you review the crew mp please
<cjohnston> the session is up
<cjohnston> bonaire 6
<nigelb> cjohnston: can we bribe elmo to connect one of the sessio mikes to your laptop?
<cjohnston> for better pick up from the laptop?
<nigelb> Yeah
<cjohnston> umm
<nigelb> the session mikes are *amazing*
<cjohnston> mics btw
<nigelb> cjohnston: lol. I cak skype to your phone.
<nigelb> That's probably more efficient ^-^
<svwilliams> Wohooo! cjohnston it installed finally
<svwilliams> guess I hit the server at the right second to get through
<cjohnston> yay
<svwilliams> off to find some bitsize bugs to get my feet wet
<svwilliams> well off to the next session first
<nigelb> FML.
<nigelb> render.py cleaning up is going to be EPIC.
<cjohnston> svwilliams: change the bug status to in progress and the asignee to you
<cjohnston> plz
<svwilliams> cjohnston, will do
<svwilliams> actually I may not have the permissions to ...
<svwilliams> never mind
<svwilliams> cjohnston, its done
<mhall119> nigelb: don't worry about cleaning it up, just write new code to replace all it's functionality
<nigelb> mhall119: checkout the etherpad
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> which etherpad?
<nigelb> mhall119: I linked you in PM or private channel.
<cjohnston> svwilliams: i sent you an email
<svwilliams> ok
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-04
<daker> mhall119, when juju session starts ?
<daker> nigelb, or cjohnston
<daker> ok i think the first session starts in 5min
<daker> sorry guys but summit sucks (very very very bad UI)
<mhall119> daker: 11am US/Eastern
<mhall119> daker: feel free to build a new UI for us
<daker> mhall119, thanks, sure ツ
<mhall119> daker: we're actually going to be joined by one of Canonical's designers, johnoxton
<mhall119> so hopefully the UI will be greatly improved this cycle
<daker> good ツ
<daker> and hopefully one day we will kick render.py
<nigelb> daker: that's this cycle
<nigelb> I'm working on it.
<daker> kicking render.py ?
<nigelb> Yup
<mhall119> hopefully this cycle
<cjohnston> svwilliams: i just create a new bzr branch lp:loco-directory SomeNewName
<cjohnston> probably not the most productive, but works for me
<svwilliams> ok
<svwilliams> I was just going to go into what I had
<svwilliams> and do a checkout from lp:loco-directory
<svwilliams> and start again new
<cjohnston> that works.
<cjohnston> i keep my stuff because if i have to change it
<cjohnston> after the review
<svwilliams> ok good, still learning bzr and didn't want to mess things up
<svwilliams> oh I just figure I can checkout from launchpad
<cjohnston> you can
<cjohnston> up to you
<svwilliams> ok
<svwilliams> cool
<cjohnston> nigelb: where are the instructions that you made for getting started with our stuff
<cjohnston> svwilliams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory
<nigelb> cjohnston: summit.rtfd.org
<cjohnston> svwilliams: ^
<svwilliams> I always forget to look at the wiki
<cjohnston> nigelb: did you notice that svwilliams had his first commit to LTP yesterday
<nigelb> cjohnston: Nope! ]o/
<nigelb> \o/
<mhall119> cjohnston: I saw that
<mhall119> I was going to congratulate him, but he wasn't lurking here
<nigelb> I was planning my trip last night.
<cjohnston> he is here now
<cjohnston> and theres johnoxton
<johnoxton> cjohnston good morning
<cjohnston> o/
<mhall119> morning johnoxton
<johnoxton> mhall119 morning :)
<nigelb> mhall119: Are we switching everything to django 1.3?
<nhaines> surprise?
<nigelb> No, but its backward incompatible.
<nigelb> Well, at least parts of it.
<nigelb> so, unless IS is ready, I don't want to do that.
<nhaines> Makes good sense.
<cjohnston> nigelb: yes.. we are going to switch
<cjohnston> there are admin issues
<cjohnston> with summit, IS is ready to do it as soon as we are
<nigelb> cjohnston: Excellent. I can start working on this today.
<cjohnston> and we will also do LTP, but that one will be a little longer
#ubuntu-website 2011-11-06
<cjohnston> svwilliams: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/community-web-projects
<cjohnston> mhall119: email
<cjohnston> mhall119: nigelb why would a db field be clearing out every 24 hours? its a char field
<mhall119> cjohnston: in summit?
<cjohnston> ltp
<cjohnston> our override name
<mhall119> btw, the local_settings in the email looks okay to me, do we know what linaro is using?
<nigelb> what db field?
<mhall119> cjohnston: is the lpupdate process resetting it?
<cjohnston> no i dont
<nigelb> mhall119: hey, did you see the upgrade thing for django 1.3 for authentication modules?
<cjohnston> mhall119: the override name should only be set manually.. lpupdate shouldnt be touching it
<nigelb> (openid_auth in particular)
<cjohnston>     override_name = models.CharField(_("Override Imported Team Name"), max_length=80, null=True, blank=True)
<nigelb> Oh, this is LTP.
<cjohnston> ya
 * nigelb gets back to what he was doign.
<nigelb> :P
<cjohnston> nigelb: do some summit work ;-)
<nigelb> cjohnston: ya, 'm looking at the upgrade
<nigelb> mhall119: do you have some time to help me?
<cjohnston> cool
<nigelb> after the upgrade all our tests break. WIIN.
<cjohnston> nice
<nigelb> mhall119: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730405/
<nigelb> It still works, but you guys should probably know.
<mhall119> james_w: happy birthday!
<nigelb> oooh
<cjohnston> happy birthday james_w !
<nigelb>  _   _    _    ____  ______   __  ____ ___ ____ _____ _   _ ____    _ __   __
<nigelb> | | | |  / \  |  _ \|  _ \ \ / / | __ )_ _|  _ \_   _| | | |  _ \  / \\ \ / /
<nigelb> | |_| | / _ \ | |_) | |_) \ V /  |  _ \| || |_) || | | |_| | | | |/ _ \\ V /
<nigelb> |  _  |/ ___ \|  __/|  __/ | |   | |_) | ||  _ < | | |  _  | |_| / ___ \| |
<nigelb> |_| |_/_/   \_\_|   |_|    |_|   |____/___|_| \_\|_| |_| |_|____/_/   \_\_|
<cjohnston> troll!
<nigelb>  
<nigelb> :D
<nigelb> haha
<cjohnston> mhall119: twice last week I WATCHED hauts add the override name of Ubuntu France to his team.. and twice I checked and it was back to ubuntu-fr
<cjohnston> I just changed it in the admin area...
<nigelb> mhall119: Thoughts on this error I see when running tests? http://paste.ubuntu.com/730414/
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730415/  why does it add the field and then delete the field
<mhall119> nigelb: eating lunch,  I'll check it in a few
<nigelb> mhall119: cool, thanks. I'm digging as well.
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's gotta be something in the lpupdate then
<mhall119> nigelb: I recall encountering that wsgi.input error in ISD, I think we just added it into the env dict as an empty string or something
<mhall119> nigelb: on line 79 of schedule/tests.py, add wsgi.input as an empty string
<mhall119> should allow the tests to proceed
<mhall119> nigelb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/730425/ is what is in our test that had the same problem
<cjohnston> mhall119: power went out for nigelb.. he says he will look in the morning
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: could you take a look at mine as well please?
<mhall119> sure
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's a migration file, it has a forward() and backward() function
<mhall119> forward() adds the field
<mhall119> backward() removed it (for rollbacks, etc)
<mhall119> I don't see anything in the code that might be re-setting it
<mhall119> did you verify that it was being saved?
<nigelb> back!
<nigelb> yay power
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/ down to 2 errors
<nigelb> Both something to do with SSL handshake.
<mhall119> nigelb: was lack of power one of the errors?
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> nigelb: bah, I had that before too, something failing trying to connect to Launchpad
<mhall119> nigelb: is this running lpupdate, or running tests?
<nigelb> mhall119: just tests
<nigelb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/730435/
<mhall119> that probably means we should be mocking something outthen
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> I'm thinking oof creating a launchpad app
<mhall119> nigelb: might be a useful separation
<nigelb> I'll do a quick test and propose the move to 1.3
<nigelb> and then work on that
<mhall119> and yeah, that was a quick test I added for a fix for jcastro during sponsorship applications, it should be mocked out properly
<nigelb> Shall I ignore this for now and instead fix it after the move?
<mhall119> yeah
<nigelb> cool
<mhall119> for now, if "manage.py test schedule" all pass, I'm happy
<nigelb> I'm so glad we have tests :)
<nigelb> This migration would have been painful otherwise :)
<mhall119> yeah
<mhall119> it may still be painful, we didn't have 100% test coverage
<nigelb> ./manage.py test schedule works perfectly.
<mhall119> any code we didn't touch in the past 6 months doesn't have tests
<mhall119> ok, tests on the sponsor app can be fixed later then
<mhall119> file a bug for the failing test and you can assign it to me
<nigelb> cool, ok
<nigelb> I'll file a bug for the launchpad separation as well.
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> cjohnston: Get people to stop playing with that stupid bug.
<mhall119> well, we were going to make a common app, would it make more sense to just put the launchpad code in there rather than it's own app?
<nigelb> launchpad on its own will let us do things like run against staging or local dev
<nigelb> we could use a django setting for production, staging, qastaging, and dev.
<mhall119> we can't do that now with a local_settings.py variable?
<nigelb> Not easily.
<mhall119> ok
<nigelb> We also use launchpadlib in certain places
<mhall119> yeah, but I don't think that alone needs a separate app
<mhall119> LTP has ./common/launchpad.py
<nigelb> Oh.
<nigelb> That might work :)
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: so which of you is going to be project manager this cycle?
<nigelb> I can do it. Hopefully more effectively than last cycle.
<mhall119> or should I flip a coin? loser gets the job?
<nigelb> haha
<mhall119> as long as it isn't me, I'll be happy
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> mhall119: So, I've been thinking about this render.py clean up more.
<nigelb> I wonder, should we render the plenary like we do currently?
<nigelb> Can the plenary room be one room?
<nigelb> and used like any other room
<mhall119> nigelb: it's rendered the way it is so that nothing get's scheduled in any other rooms during the plenary time slot
<nigelb> Ahh.
<nigelb> fuuuu.
<mhall119> besides, we're going to get a new UI for desktop users
<nigelb> I realized now that we have to handle that as well.
<nigelb> when is this UI going to be ready?
<mhall119> so render.py can be relegated to just doing the screens at UDS
<mhall119> nigelb: I have no idea
<nigelb> Ideally, I want render.py out.
<nigelb> We should be rendering everything using the same code.
<mhall119> yes, I agree
<nigelb> Also, have you used django's sites module?
<mhall119> but it'll be easier to replace the functionality in separate, clean code, rather than trying to fix the mess that is render.py
<nigelb> Maybe that's our solution to the linaro hard-coding.
<mhall119> nigelb: only for testing
<nigelb> Okay, so I tend to agree with you there.
<mhall119> nigelb: sites framework would work, yes
<nigelb> Maybe I'll work on a new class called display.py with new code.
<nigelb> So they can coexist while I code.
<mhall119> that sounds good to me
<mhall119> I'd like to see a clean separation between the data model that calculates the schedule, and the code that produces the view of it
<nigelb> I think I'll do it like you suggested.
<nigelb> Get everything loaded into a class
<nigelb> and then do the looping and stuff in the template
<nigelb> possibly using helpers
<nigelb> mhall119: I've made summit incompatible with Django 1.1
<nigelb> Well, there was no other way :)
<cjohnston> mhall119: re: verify if its being saved, we went to /teams and it showed up with the override name
<cjohnston> nigelb: for mobile we want the screen to look like guidebook
<nigelb> cjohnston: dream on.
<cjohnston> mhall119: i dont think we really decided too much on a desktop view did we?
<cjohnston> dream on for the mobile view?
<nigelb> dream on for making it look like guidebook.
<cjohnston> why
<mhall119> nigelb: johnoxton is going to develop the mobile UI for us
<mhall119> using HTML/CSS
<mhall119> weren't you on skype for that session?
<nigelb> Yeah
<nigelb> I think its a better idea to *not* make it look like guidebook.
<mhall119> oh, ok
<cjohnston> not color and all, but similar layout
<cjohnston> http://guidebookapp.com/static/corp/img/screenshots/phoneshot-schedule-3.png
<mhall119> I think it's just going to be a fall-back option, I think we'll still use guidebook next UDS anyway
<nigelb> That's easy.
<nigelb> I can do that
<cjohnston> thats what we want
<nigelb> We don't eeven need to muck up with render.py for that.
<mhall119> we're not going to muck up with render.py at all
<nigelb> cjohnston: can you send me more screenshots from your phone?
<mhall119> treat render.py as read-only and just write new code
<nigelb> +1
<cjohnston> mhall119: i think if we get mobile summit looking better than guidebook, we dont need guidebook... i wonder if we could talk them into giving us 15 minutes after the keynote for a "new summit how-to"
<cjohnston> nigelb: itll be a few days
<cjohnston> http://guidebookapp.com/features/
<nigelb> cjohnston: sure
<mhall119> then when we don't need render.py anymore  we'll throw a party with cake and fireworks and play rock-paper-scissors for who gets the honor of running "bzr remove render.py"
<nigelb> cjohnston: We could a youtube video instead
<cjohnston> send out the video the week before or something?
<mhall119> +1 for a video, we could link to it on summit.u.c too
<nigelb> cjohnston: Yeah, we could announce it on uds-announce as soon as its up.
<mhall119> cjohnston: the benefit of guidebook is that it runs offline with a copy of the schedule, much less network usage
<cjohnston> mhall119: but everyone cries about it all week
<mhall119> and I don't think Canonical paid more than a couple hundred dollars for it
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> i dont like this city search bug
<mhall119> for LTP?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> where are the cities supposed to come from
<mhall119> I don't know how we'd go about implementing it without going to an outside source
<cjohnston> or make the admins list big cities or something
<cjohnston> but that sounds like a ton of work
<mhall119> yeah, I'm going to -1 that one
<cjohnston> im ok with that
<mhall119> simplest solution, add a TextField called "keywords" or "search terms" for the admin to fill out
<cjohnston> ya
<nigelb> Is that the one where we show venues but no teams?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> and venues arent linked to teams
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug 886938
<mhall119> I thought the problem was they wanted to enter a city name in the search field, and get the state-wide team in the results
<mhall119> nothing to do with venues
<cjohnston> mhall119: bug #886938
<cjohnston> thats what they want
<cjohnston> but they get venues
<mhall119> oh, ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ ctrl f "france"
<cjohnston> then tomorrow do the same
<cjohnston> where is the stupid bug bot
<nigelb> I don't know what cjohnston has against the French Team :P
<nigelb> Maybe we'll never know.
 * cjohnston slapps nigelb 
<nigelb> Bad vacation there or something? :P
<cjohnston> nigelb: if you look right now, its using the override name.. tomorrow, it wont be
<cjohnston> hauts went ahead and applied the override name before the blog post and all
<mhall119> cjohnston: is there any chance that this is just another admin unsetting it?
<cjohnston> mhall119: its only a LC field
<cjohnston> or atleast is supposed to be only an LC field
<mhall119> oh yeah, you're right
 * cjohnston wants ask a favor and see if we can get loco-directory renamed to loco-team-portal on LP
<cjohnston> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+spec/locale-team-support  mhall119
<mhall119> I'm not sure what that would require
<cjohnston> i dont know.. but i figure id ask a favor to a few of our friends in private to see if we could work it out
<cjohnston> would you be against renaming it?
<mhall119> no
<cjohnston> i dont know that i want to do it if we have to create a new project
<mhall119> I don't think it's a big deal though, since the project name in LP doesn't matter to users
<cjohnston> i know..
<nigelb> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/django-upgrade/+merge/81422
<nigelb> cjohnston: https://code.launchpad.net/~nigelbabu/summit/crew-fix/+merge/81153
<nigelb> There, work for both of you.
<cjohnston> did yall see that i renamed summit in lp
<nigelb> Yeah
 * cjohnston is off.. company.. have a good night
<nigelb> cjohnston: REVIEW THAT CODE!
 * mhall119 dinner, no code review
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-29
<philballew> Found a problem with the schedule today.
<philballew> http://i.imgur.com/K3GBY.png
<philballew> seems to only do it on this event
<nigelb> philballew: what's the problem?
<nigelb> The only problem I see is summit not preserving the page breaks when you click through to the meeting page.
<nigelb> Otherwise, the content is pretty much what's on the BP: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/servercloud-r-query2-deprecation
<philballew> nigelb, I see that to, and with this having so much example code in the thing you can not see who is attending because by scrolling down it gets ride of the thing
<philballew> nigelb, for sure
<nigelb> Aha. Please file a bug.
<philballew> nigelb, sure, and its under summit and launchpad
 * philballew is getting more lp karma
<nigelb> http://bugs.launchpad.net/summit/
<philballew> nigelb, your like my google there
<nigelb> heh
<philballew> dude, thats something to be proud of. I mean I pretty much said you know everything.
<nigelb> Well, in regards to summit, I know most things. I've worked on it.
<nigelb> Heck, I even ran aroud fixing summit live at two UDSes.
<philballew> nigelb, nice! are you at this one now?
<nigelb> Nope.
<philballew> me either.
<philballew> why are you not?
<nigelb> I didn't apply for sponsorship. I have other commitments.
<philballew> busy person nigelb
<cjohnston> philballew: the problem is that when someone puts a million line description, we can't really cope
<philballew> cjohnston, Alright, that makes sense. Just figured I'd report. Better to be on the safe side.
<einonm> Hi there, I seem to have an issue logging on to pad.ubuntu.com with my launchpad SSO. I get 'Either you have not been granted access to this resource or your entitlement has timed out. Please try again.' Is there something else I need to do to get access, or is it an issue?
<cjohnston> einonm: you need to join the etherpad team on launchpad
<cjohnston> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-etherpad
<einonm> cjohnston: Thanks. Is there a specific reason why that's a necessity?
<cjohnston> to make it harder for spammers
<einonm> An, fair enough. The error message could be a little more explicit as to the next action you need to take to get access..I spent some time chasing it
<einonm> An = Ah
<cjohnston> It's an SSO error, not something we control
<einonm> It's just a suggestion. But the landing page at pad.ubuntu.com is controlled? something could be put there perhaps.
<cjohnston> AlanBell: ^
<cprofitt> hey cjohnston how are things in the Cop?
<cjohnston> Cop?
<cprofitt> Copenhagen - Cop
<cjohnston> CPH
<cprofitt> CPH = the airport
<cjohnston> its good.. ive been busy since i got here
<cprofitt> :-)
<cjohnston> everything around town ive seen says cph for everything
<cprofitt> Yeah... you are always very busy when things start
<cprofitt> cool... they use cph I will too
<cprofitt> food good out there?
<cjohnston> I got saturday off
<cjohnston> I haven't yet found local food
<cprofitt> Very nice... to get time off.
<cprofitt> what about food at the venue?
<cjohnston> breakfast sucks, lunch is ok... the restaurant is way too much $$.. its like 8USD for a beer
<cprofitt> wow... that is bad
<cjohnston> budapest imo was the best place so far I've been due to the bar outside the hotel
<cprofitt> I have yet to make it to Europe
<cprofitt> perhaps next time... I can hope
<cjohnston> I started counting UDS's earlier.. then I stopped
<cprofitt> this time two coworkers needed time off for family events
<cprofitt> I did get my passport in anticipation of Budapest...
<cjohnston> cool
<cprofitt> yeah... so I am prepared should the stars align
#ubuntu-website 2012-10-30
<daker> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/fix.616547/+merge/107553 plz :)
#ubuntu-website 2013-10-30
<mhall119> cjohnston: do we still have nigelb's tarmac running for loco-team-portal?
<mhall119> daker: approved your s/approved/verified/ MP
<cjohnston> i thinkso
<mhall119> I approved one from doctormo a few days ago too
<mhall119> neither has landed
#ubuntu-website 2015-10-30
<dupingping> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/
<dupingping> It looks good?
<dupingping> How about http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/trusty.html
<dupingping> This site design is beautiful?
<dupingping> This is test page i made.
<dupingping> http://people.ubuntu.com/~dupingping86/
<dupingping> This site design is beautiful?
<tsimonq2> dupingping: Hi! Are you the new Ubuntu member?
<dupingping> tsimonq2, yes, right.
<tsimonq2> hi! congratulations! :)
<dupingping> tsimonq2, hi, nice to meet you!
<dupingping> tsimonq2, my design idea is good?
<tsimonq2> dupingping: I don't have my membership yet
<tsimonq2> yes! :)
<tsimonq2> not bad at all!
<dupingping> tsimonq2, wow, thank you.
<dupingping> tsimonq2, do you develop ubuntu website?
<tsimonq2> no, but I know how
<dupingping> oh, yes.
<tsimonq2> HTML and CSS that is
<dupingping> yes, and PHP and DB.
<dupingping> and Javascript.
<tsimonq2> dupingping: so I know how to apply for membership, but what happens when you get it?
<dupingping> It may be written in Python.
<tsimonq2> dupingping: oh cool! I know half of that! XD
<dupingping> :D tsimonq2. I joined to ubuntu members team at the launchpad.net after got membership.
<tsimonq2> dupingping: oh, so then did they get your email and such set up?
<dupingping> Oh, it's just automatically have done.
<dupingping> When i become a member of Ubuntu, I am became a member of Ubuntu Member Team at the launchpad.net.
<tsimonq2> ok XD
<tsimonq2> nice
<tsimonq2> lagging severly in this channel, brb
<tsimonq2> o/
<dupingping> lol
<tsimonq2> dupingping: so what did you do to contribute to get your membership?
<dupingping> many.
<dupingping> for example. at the askubuntu.com
<dupingping> i gave good answers and reviews.
<dupingping> also i created two softwares on ubuntu software center.
<tsimonq2> 0.0
<tsimonq2> woah
<tsimonq2> which ones?
